# Canada Cup 2013



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone going?


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Btw it's in Edmonton AB on May 17-20. Hosted by the Capital Region Archery club.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Bump. No one????


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

probably a stupid question, but what shot distance?
i live in MN, but am a Canadian Citizen....could i shoot
this event?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.archerycanada.ca/images/stories/FCA/tournaments/2013/CanadaCup2013.pdf

http://www.archerycanada.ca/en/tournament-information/1393-2013-canada-cup-information

Hope these links work


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

@Macker,

I'm sure you can probably enter but probably as a "guest." The Distances?

Day 1:

36 arrows at 90 meters
36 arrows at 70 meters
36 arrows at 50 meters
36 arrows at 30 meters

Day 2:

first 720 round - 72 arrows at 50 m (if you are shooting compound)
second 720 round - 72 arrows at 50 m (if you are shooting compound)

Day 3:

Match play (head to head) - 15 arrows at 50 meter (if you shoot compound)


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

SpiritArcher said:


> @Macker,
> 
> I'm sure you can probably enter but probably as a "guest." The Distances?
> 
> ...


Great info.......thanks. I would think that being a Canadian Citizen
would make me eligible to shoot. I would like to shoot one of these
in the near future.
Jeff


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Macker said:


> Great info.......thanks. I would think that being a Canadian Citizen
> would make me eligible to shoot. I would like to shoot one of these
> in the near future.
> Jeff


Get a hold of someone from Capital Region Archery club for info. Btw it's in Edmonton AB.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Macker,

I am an Executive with the Capital Region Archery Club and I just spoke to our Target Coordinator and he said that you can either be a member of Archery Canada or your respective association (either USA Archery or your state archery association). If you are not a member of Archery Canada then you would have to register as a "guest." However, if you were to place in the top three in your division then your placing would stand and you would be awarded the medal. Please refer to the Archery Canada rule book respecting equipment rules for recurve or compound for equipment requirements / restrictions.

The deadline for early registration is May 10th. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Myvidar (Apr 6, 2013)

Good luck today to all shooters. The weather looks great for the day


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Many thanks to Capital Region Archers for hosting this event! We had awesome shooting conditions and great people attending! Thanks also to Sherwood Park Archery club for the use of their outdoor range!.

There were a few hiccups to contend with but you guys pulled a successful event together!


----------



## k9unit (Jan 1, 2011)

As an executive member of Capital Region Archery Club I would also like to thank Sherwood Park Archery Club for the use of there great facility, AND a HUGE thanx to all the participants that attended for there patience with the minor hiccups that happened. Everyone was amazing, I had a great time and met a great deal of not only amazing archers, but a great deal of amazing people from across Canada.

Thank you all!


----------

